# Help need guides quick



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone in the Charlotte, Concord, Salisbury Area have 1 Fuji bmnag 30 and 2 BMNAG 25's that they could part with. I need them really quick. I dropped my bag with them and then stepped on them bending the frames. I have 2 rods I am trying to finish before I go to the OBX Sunday. I will drive to get them anywhere in a 50-60 mile radius
Chuck


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> Anyone in the Charlotte, Concord, Salisbury Area have 1 Fuji bmnag 30 and 2 BMNAG 25's that they could part with. I need them really quick. I dropped my bag with them and then stepped on them bending the frames. I have 2 rods I am trying to finish before I go to the OBX Sunday. I will drive to get them anywhere in a 50-60 mile radius
> Chuck


Just a thought-- might be able to expedite them from a supply house (maybe try calling Scott, at fs4u).

Yes, you will pay for overnight, or 2 day shipping-- not sure it would be more than the cost of gas to run around. 

Hate to recommend someone spend more on shipping than the actual guides cost-- but that's one way to get em fast.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I may end op doing that Mark, was just trying to hopefully find them locally


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

130 miles Salisbury to Raleigh


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

HStew said:


> 130 miles Salisbury to Raleigh


Ive made that trip many time to fishsticks, but luckily a couple of people local helped me out and I have what I need now.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news, glad you got that problem solved.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep-- good to hear it worked out..


----------

